# Bernese Mountain Dogs



## she-earl (Apr 13, 2012)

We have a Bernese Mountain Dog that we really love.  He will be seven years old on April 19th.  Last winter (2010-2011) we really wondered if it was his last.  He made it through that winter and has been real good since then.  We know that the BMD's life span is on the shorter side.  I was curious how long your BMD lived and if they died from a health issue or old age.


----------



## Catahoula (May 4, 2012)

I don't have BMD but know someone who do. They have Annie and Tanner for over 10 years and then Lola and ????(don't remember the name) are their current ones. Annie was about 90 lbs and she was 13 or 14 before cancer took her. Tanner was well over 10 and he was huge. Lola is about 7 and ??? is 5 now. They are healthy and still act like a puppy. While it is true that many large breed average lifespan is shorter...around 7, it is just a number.  I had Rottweilers before and one was 12.5 who died naturally. My neighbor's 100lb dog lived to be 16. Unless it has cancer, I think many dogs...large ones...live well over 10...and into teens even. Enjoy your dog!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 4, 2012)

A friend has had 2. One was considered to be well bred and looked beautiful but was taken by cancer at 8.  The other is still alive but is 7 now and can no longer go up the stairs.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 6, 2012)

*I have a friend who has like 6 of them and she works in a vet office so they are well taken care of and they've been going to 9-11 years old.*


----------



## FarmersDaughter725 (May 15, 2012)

I would say it depends on breeding, enviroment etc. 

I've known a handful who die at 7 naturally. 

A few I have known die naturally after 10+ years. 

Mine passed away at age 9 naturally.


----------

